# Model Power HO



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

I just learned about Model Power HO trains. Are they good, comptable with other HO trains and tracks.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

HO is HO. Makes no difference who manufactures it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Model power*



Bob Allen said:


> I just learned about Model Power HO trains. Are they good, comptable with other HO trains and tracks.


Bob;

Yes, as Michael E said, they will be compatible with other HO-scale trains and tracks.

However, they may, (or more likely, may not) be very good quality.

The Model Power brand is something of a mixed bag, in terms of quality. Historically they were one of the "junk" brands like early Bachmann brand products.
While, Bachmann has upgraded their quality quite a lot in recent years, Model power has more ups and downs than some roller coasters. I have a Model Power N-scale SD-7 locomotive that is a very smooth runner. It's performance is comparable to an excellent Kato locomotive that costs twice as much. That loco may well have been made by a different Chinese manufacturer than many of Model Power's other offerings, which are still close to junk. Like ConCor, Model Power does more importing, from China, than actual manufacturing. It's very tough to tell who made something, or how good/bad it is. I would be careful in buying Model Power locomotives, or rolling stock. Test run locos if at all possible. If not, use a reputable online supplier like www.modeltrainstuff.com and ask about their return policy.
As for used Model Power equipment, I would not buy it.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The Model Power brand is now owned by Model Rectifier Corp (MRC). They still very much focus on price over quality. However, like the other players, their new offerings seem to be an improvement over their historical quality levels.

Not quite sure what Traction Fan is getting at as far as the locos being made in China. Just about all of them are these days, often in the same factories on the same machines. The quality of the tooling / molds and the level of QA is usually what makes the difference, not where it was made.

Doesn't change his conclusion, though: approach Model Power with care, and be prepared to return unsatisfactory items.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I have several of their old E units. Old meaning probably mid 70s. (Someone may correct me). 
Those things will pull a wall down. Love them. Their rolling stock from the same era is about the same quality as Tyco, Bachmann etc of similar era.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

My first train set was an HO Model Power set circa 1984. I still have the rolling stock and the diesel locomotive. The Diesel broke maybe a few weeks after I received the train set. The rolling stock is still in good shape. Other than nostalgia, i would steer clear of it.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Early Model Power locos were built very well, and the rolling stock was made by Roco and Lima, among others.

More recently, a good portion of the line was built in China by Kenda San using many old Marx molds, and the diesels had very smooth running drives. I personally have a Model Power "Fat Boy" 0-4-0 that runs very nicely and has a very robust motor.

It bothers me that some would label an entire line of models as junk without knowing the particulars.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

time warp said:


> It bothers me that some would label an entire line of models as junk without knowing the particulars.


Who did that? Everyone who has weighed in so far has offered their Frank opinion based on their own experience. I personally own exactly one, and it's probably 40 years old. It needs some TLC to get it running again, and will be tricky to convert to DCC, so likely it will remain a Roundhouse Queen.

Several of my friends have gotten Model Power units in the last 10-ish years, and based on their comments (and occasional issues), I render my assessment above.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I think the OP moved on down the line. This thread is relatively old.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Dennis461 said:


> I think the OP moved on down the line. This thread is relatively old.


 I didn't think to check the date because this thread was high on the ladder. Has the forum gotten that dry?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Welcome to "death valley"*



time warp said:


> I didn't think to check the date because this thread was high on the ladder. Has the forum gotten that dry?


 time warp;

Yes. Sadly it has.hwell:

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The forum has slowed down a bit. There have been, unfortunately, several instances of perceived bullying which have kind of soured s few people on the forum. Mostly, though, I think it's just the "off" season for model railroading. Things will probably pick up as the weather gets colder.


----------

